# Antique



## mommy-medic (Oct 29, 2011)

I read through this thread and found myself back in July without seeing this, so hope it's ok to suggest.... Antique shots.

I find myself fascinated with old buildings and vehicles. I wonder what stories they hold. I hope it's ok to share some shots.


----------



## MTVision (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice! I really like the edit of the house!!

WTH is "first nail bank"? Did I read it right??


----------



## mommy-medic (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you.

I think it's "first natl bank" (abbreviated national).


----------



## MTVision (Oct 30, 2011)

mommy-medic said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I think it's "first natl bank" (abbreviated national).



That sounds better! I was on my phone so I couldn't really see it too well.


----------



## Capeesh (Oct 30, 2011)

Not sure how old this is , but its Old !..


----------



## Stryker (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## bobnr32 (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

11.





12.





13.





14.


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

15.





16.





17.





18.


----------



## minister (Nov 25, 2011)

@*Buckster* do you fave a site or FB page if yes plz share as I want follow your work sir .


----------



## Buckster (Nov 25, 2011)

minister said:


> @*Buckster* do you fave a site or FB page if yes plz share as I want follow your work sir .


Thank you kindly.  Flickr: Buck Cash's Photostream is my main public repository.


----------

